# Custom Car Show Winter Warmer - Doncaster Racecourse



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

www.customcarshow.co.uk

20th - 21st October 2007

I will be attending.

My car was being stripped down inreadiness for a winter respray but i have been asked to go on one of the main stands.

So am currently racing to get it put back together for Saturday/Sunday.

Dave


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

A couple of photo's from today.

Is anyone going tomorrow.


----------

